# Aiuto ci sono un paio di cose che non riesco a risolvere!

## Slayer86

Ciao a tutti dopo aver completato l'installazione (con lo stage giusto e senza cambi di chost  :Very Happy:  ) mi trovo davanti ad un paio di problemi a cui non riesco a trovare rimedio!

Inizio col dire che il mio sistema non è aggiornato perche essendo io sprovvisto di line a banda larga non ho la possibilità di tenere il sistema aggiornato (questo è un periodaccio con le feste non ho la possibilità di andare all'università per scroccare la line  :Very Happy:  ) è più o meno un mese e mezzo che non faccio un sync e un update... 

Bene detto ciò passiamo ai miei problemi!!!

-Quello che ritengo più fastidioso e per cui non ho trovato soluzioni riguarda gnome-ppp ovvero se non lo avvio da shell root non mi trova il modem più precisamente nel log di vwdial dice "Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Permission denied" come faccio ad avere diritti di root sulla cartella /dev ??? (ammesso che sia questa la soluzione  :Smile:  )

-Altro problema è quello relativo al bug(almeno credo sia un bug...) del kernel che fa sparire l'opzione per gli sleep state se seleziono la gestione per il multiprocessore ma qui il rimedio sebrerebbe essere l'aggiornamento del kernel...(Cmq credo che questo lo risolverò da solo!!!)

-Per connettermi dalla facoltà su ubuntu utilizzo xsupplicant(un pacchetto che serve per l'utenticazione per l'accesso alla rete) in portage è hard masked... lo smaschero e lo installo oppure conosciete qualche altro pacchetto che faccia le sue veci???

-Ultimo(per ora  :Smile:  ) rigurda la localizzazione nella nostra amata lingua!!! Seguendo la guida di questo sito non riesco a fare tutto, in quanto non trovo /etc/env.d/02locale o meglio non c'è.

Grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto spero di risolvere presto per avere finalmente un sistema quasi perfetto

----------

## rete27

ciao 

che kernel hai ? e che processore hai ? poi per la connessione al posto di xsupplicant potresti usare networmanager

----------

## Slayer86

Ah giusto non ho dato queste importanti info... ho un portatile con montato un centrino core duo t2300 il kernel è il 2.6.22 gentoo r9 ma leggendo in un thread  poco più sotto di questo agiornandolo il problemino dovrebbe risolversi... grazie per il consiglio almeno ora ho un'alternativa a xsupplicant!

----------

## Scen

Mi spiace fare il rompiscatole ma...

1 problema = 1 discussione

Comunque...

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> -Ultimo(per ora  ) rigurda la localizzazione nella nostra amata lingua!!! Seguendo la guida di questo sito non riesco a fare tutto, in quanto non trovo /etc/env.d/02locale o meglio non c'è.

 

Devi crearlo manualmente.

----------

## Slayer86

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Mi spiace fare il rompiscatole ma...
> 
> 1 problema = 1 discussione
> 
> 

 

bhe mi sembrava stupido aprire 3 o 4 discussioni per problemi che in teoria non sono molto complicati...

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque...
> 
>  *Slayer86 wrote:*   -Ultimo(per ora  ) rigurda la localizzazione nella nostra amata lingua!!! Seguendo la guida di questo sito non riesco a fare tutto, in quanto non trovo /etc/env.d/02locale o meglio non c'è. 
> ...

 

ecco questo sulla guida mi pare non ci sia scritto dice di "modificare"... prima di fare casino ho così preferito chiedere grazie per la risposta!!!

----------

## Slayer86

Allora spatacando un po con i gruppi utenti ora funziona gnome-ppp... ora procedo con la localizazione e poi possiamo chiudere il thread!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiRa

Un annetto fa per attaccarmi alla rete wired usando autenticazione 802.1x usavo xsupplicant, poi son passato ad usare wpa_supplicant anche per la wired.

Ciao

----------

## Slayer86

ok ho provato a smascherare xsupplicant per vedere come funziona e non riesco a finire l'installazione... Prima che mi metta a cercare la soluzione al problema mi aiutate a configurare il wifi(installare i driver ecc...)e poi a configurare wpa_supplicant, soprattutto chi lo usa già anche per connessioni wire(GiRa   :Very Happy:  ) (che poi è ciò che mi serve a me)... per xsupplicant avevo uno script e le istruzioni per fare l'accesso wpa_supplicant non ho ancora guardato come fare anche perchè prima vorrei configurare il wifi ma non trovo nessuna guida su come fare... help!

edit:secondo voi è consigliabile cambiare il titolo del thread... oppure è meglio se ne apro uno nuovo??

----------

